# Holland 24-26 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

Heracles v Den Haag

24/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.85 3.40 3.75 All Bets (25) 
AZ Alkmaar v Volendam

25/10/2008 17:45 BST
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (24) 
Groningen v Sparta

25/10/2008 18:45 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (24) 
Willem II v De Graafschap

25/10/2008 18:45 BST
  1.65 3.50 4.75 All Bets (24) 
PSV Eindhoven v Roda

25/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (24) 
Ajax v NEC Nijmegen

26/10/2008 13:30 GMT
  1.444 3.75 7.00 All Bets (24) 
Utrecht v NAC Breda

26/10/2008 13:30 GMT
  2.60 3.25 2.45 All Bets (24) 
Vitesse v Twente

26/10/2008 13:30 GMT
  2.75 3.20 2.35 All Bets (24) 
Feyenoord v Heerenveen

26/10/2008 15:30 GMT
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (25)


----------

